# Growers worst nightmare!! VIDEO



## gagjababy (Mar 4, 2008)

This is by brown dirt warrior. Just watch.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cpv4z2pkEGo


----------



## smotpoker (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 4, 2008)

my browskies!!! LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!! that's how it is around here, boys....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 4, 2008)

crap happenes....


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Mar 4, 2008)

Seen this just after it came out...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 4, 2008)

*WOWEEE Maui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dmack (Mar 4, 2008)

You guys should take some time to watch his whole 10 part video list on youtube. He does know his **** about growing though. Later


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 4, 2008)

i watched his tease for the 10th episode the minute he posted it... ive been talking to him for a while and he seems to have it going on, i like the growbag in ground... but i would change a few things, not showing vehicle, hiways, roadsigns, trials and trialheads. outside of the house etc..not using colored cantienes (bright green) blue buckets with shiny handels....anything out of the ordinay they can see from above. but hes got a good way of hiding the plots and he plants alot together so i hope this is a good season for him  hes got a while to go till he can get in the ground....


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2008)

Scary stuff...He should be a little more discreet though. 

I feel the end is near though. Marijuana legalization is more up front and in more peoples mouths than ever before. 

It's snowballing. 

I am optimistic.


----------



## fishcabo (Mar 8, 2008)

Been there, done that.  Nothing is scarier than being 100 yds from your spot and watching CAMP hovering and looking for a place to land.  Talk about wanting to blend in to the fauna.  At least the CAMPers left us a card hooked to a plant with one bud left and the card said "better chances next year boys!".  Little did they know there was three other gardens twice a large as the one they found not more than a 1/4 mile away.  Thought we had lost it all.  One time they spotted it right at harvey time while we were on our way there.  We saw them land a 1/2 mile away and start hiking towards us.  We cut down the twenty plants and I mean hauled *** the other direction for at least another 1/2 mile, hung the plants in trees and proceeded to our mountain bikes.  We stripped off our camo gear and revealed our bright biking shorts and shirts and rode out the trial.  Low and behold, there was an agent waiting by our truck (and other bikers vehicles).  He didn't give us a second look other than comment "nice day for a ride".  We returned three days later and retrieved our plants.  That was the last time I did the guerilla deal.


----------



## russla (Mar 8, 2008)

fishcabo said:
			
		

> Been there, done that.  Nothing is scarier than being 100 yds from your spot and watching CAMP hovering and looking for a place to land.  Talk about wanting to blend in to the fauna.  At least the CAMPers left us a card hooked to a plant with one bud left and the card said "better chances next year boys!".  Little did they know there was three other gardens twice a large as the one they found not more than a 1/4 mile away.  Thought we had lost it all.  One time they spotted it right at harvey time while we were on our way there.  We saw them land a 1/2 mile away and start hiking towards us.  We cut down the twenty plants and I mean hauled *** the other direction for at least another 1/2 mile, hung the plants in trees and proceeded to our mountain bikes.  We stripped off our camo gear and revealed our bright biking shorts and shirts and rode out the trial.  Low and behold, there was an agent waiting by our truck (and other bikers vehicles).  He didn't give us a second look other than comment "nice day for a ride".  We returned three days later and retrieved our plants.  That was the last time I did the guerilla deal.



lol.  sick story man, i hope i never have to deal with **** like that happening.


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 9, 2008)

Intense


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Mar 10, 2008)

fishcabo said:
			
		

> We stripped off our camo gear and revealed our bright biking shorts and shirts and rode out the trial. Low and behold, there was an agent waiting by our truck (and other bikers vehicles). He didn't give us a second look other than comment "nice day for a ride".


 
Smart man, good job.


----------



## GrowRebel (Mar 16, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> This is by brown dirt warrior. Just watch.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cpv4z2pkEGo



What happen to episode 11?  He didn't tell us how the story ended ... did they find his crop?:hairpull:


----------



## dmack (Mar 16, 2008)

Im waiting for another Vid to come out too GrowRebel.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 16, 2008)

That was pretty crazy. I will be waiting for another video now. Take care all.


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Mar 16, 2008)

he says he is coming out with a how-to "tutorial" for outdoor growing soon on youtube


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 18, 2008)

Wonder if we will see browndirt on cops this week with his face blured out.


----------



## dmack (Mar 18, 2008)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Wonder if we will see browndirt on cops this week with his face blured out.



:rofl: if we do then we know no more videos are coming out. But that would be not cool, cause this dude knows his stuff about growing


----------



## lyfr (Mar 18, 2008)

i think i,m having an anxiety attack...cool video,almost felt like i was there


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah i felt the fear, good looking crops also.....


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 15, 2008)

Episode 11 is finally out ... I won't spoil it for you ... 

Check it BDW

:hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 30, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> For those of you that are interested here is a thread started by browndirtwarrior ... it's LONG ... almost 2700 post ... over 65,000 views ....
> 
> check it if you've a mind to:hubba:



Love BDW, cant stand RIU. Thanks.


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 30, 2008)

I understand ... for me it's cannabis.com that I can't stand ...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 1, 2008)

I was wondering if he had a little fame before he started making the videos.


----------



## Brouli (May 1, 2008)

that guy is good in what he know but not carefull and going to f-him up one day , personaly i respect every grower couse they take chance to grow but guy like him its a f-ing idiot for showing it on the net.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 1, 2008)

To some he's an idiot ... to others like myself he's a hero:woohoo:anyone that speaks out against oppression is a hero in my book.:hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 2, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> To some he's an idiot ... to others like myself he's a hero:woohoo:anyone that speaks out against oppression is a hero in my book.:hubba:



I agree 100%


----------



## Brouli (May 2, 2008)

"against oppression "     where in that case did u see oppression ??????????

i really dont mind people growing weed ,    but people that are greedy and all they do is grow and sell  that is messt up and i know there is a lot of them on this forum. 


P.S  if peole like that are ur heros i feel sorry for u bro. 
(define hero: dumb s h i t  guy who grows all  plant so close to each other a blind person would see it from a helicopter.)   definition from Broulipedia


----------



## BigTree420 (May 2, 2008)

well everyones got their own opinion...no sense in arguing about it...i agree with both sides however..i respect all growers for what they do and hey...if people didnt sell it how would anyone even be able to try smoking?...i mean not everyone can grow and im sure almost everyone on here has bought or sold at one point or another...but yes...very stupid to show your face, highway roads, truck, ect....that will lead to your downfall...


----------



## GrowRebel (May 2, 2008)

brouli said:
			
		

> "against oppression "     where in that case did u see oppression ??????????


I saw oppression with choppers looking for in order to destroy a beautiful plant, who has done absolutely nothing to harm culture or society.  I see him and others oppressed for growing a beneficial plant.:cop:



			
				brouli said:
			
		

> i really dont mind people growing weed ,    but people that are greedy and all they do is grow and sell  that is messt up and i know there is a lot of them on this forum.


Well you obviously didn't see or pay attention to his videos ... he had bill collectors after him ... he's been growing for years to keep his head above water ... he wasn't rich.  He's doing what a lot of us are ... struggling to survive:headbang2: ...  as mention before ... if not for people like him those that can't grow their own wouldn't have a connection.




			
				brouli said:
			
		

> P.S  if peole like that are ur heros i feel sorry for u bro.


First of all I'm not a "bro" ... :angrywife:

... second I feel sorry for you ... for your inability to see the depth of this man ... he stated he grows because he loves it with a passion:watchplant:... and telling the government to shove it has it's satisfaction for him as well ... :chuck:

... with all the work he put into that garden shows without a doubt he has a passion for it .... :heart:

... to put together well edited video shows he's has artistic depth as well ... 



			
				brouli said:
			
		

> (define hero: dumb s h i t  guy who grows all  plant so close to each other a blind person would see it from a helicopter.)   definition from Broulipedia


Definition of hero:"one that shows great courage"
Doing what he believe in dispite the odds and oppression, putting his life on the line to grow ... beautiful plants ... fighting to overgrow the government ... that's courage ... whether you can comprehend it or not ... doesn't matter.

Well we now know what kind of credibility a "Broulipedia"
has ... none ... :rofl:


----------



## Brouli (May 2, 2008)

hahahah u got me rolin  "to keep head above water"  <rolf>

just to  get things straight im 100% behind legalization of MJ but people like that guy just Fu k everything for everybody.

u making seem like that helikopter was after him?  like 5-O gonna send choper after few plants he have pleas u more delusional then i tought ,

"he had bill collectors after him"  so what tha F  do you think only he got bill collectors , pleas 100 thousends of people got problems some grow weed but are not that stupid to make video about it and then show his face, (every video is screened  for morons like that) , they have agencies to do that in my opinion this hole video is fake , name one guy that who see choppers looking after his s h i t  will keep rooling his film ??, i would run like a mother F from there.
and on video (episod 11) he said he spand whole night or so in forest or so,    so u gonna tell me that they destroy his crop  and they waited that night with road block (thats posible)   but next day  they would never never keep road block for 2 nights straight.   unless he kill some cops in between running and making a movie hahahah.

o i almost forgot  at the end of 11 episode "that road block "
it a god damm acident    look at that flashing lights u got police and on the left   yelow/orange looking light sliding from side to side thats a towing truck every knows that.    so keep ur ** to yourself.

P.S
im sorry  to call u my Bro , my mistake  i would never cold dumb redneck my bro i apologize for that.

and if he so broke thats funny how he can afford to drive there (all that way)
spend money on some kind of nutrients and destroy his crappy bronko fo video purposes,  take a close look at that accident when he hit a tree. 


Have a nice day


----------



## longtimegrower (May 3, 2008)

I noticedthe same thing brouli and i had figured out its an acident also if you look on the right you will see a sygn saying police slow. It doesnt say road block. I feel like he knows someone with a copter to fly in his movie. Also if you notice the limbs are cut with the same think he uses to cut up his plants. Also he wants to sell his how two dvd and what will make you feel worse for him and buy his how to grow guide. If he gets riped off or if he makes 200 pounds. And another thing If you look there are big piles of leaves on the ground everywhere and he cleanes his bud in the patch cutting off all the leaves. No one is going to rip off a patch and then hang around while they trim up all the bud. Sory to spoil it for you guys.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 3, 2008)

brouli said:
			
		

> hahahah u got me rolin  "to keep head above water"  <rolf>


 I'm not surprised ... people with your mentality are very easily amused ...:ignore:



			
				brouli said:
			
		

> just to  get things straight im 100% behind legalization of MJ but people like that guy just Fu k everything for everybody.


 He's for legalization too ... and that just your opinion obviously others disagree ... 



			
				brouli said:
			
		

> u making seem like that helikopter was after him?  like 5-O gonna send choper after few plants he have pleas u more delusional then i tought ,


 No your narrow minded thought patterns made you comprehend something different than what I said ... :chillpill:



			
				brouli said:
			
		

> "he had bill collectors after him"  so what tha F  do you think only he got bill collectors , pleas 100 thousends of people got problems some grow weed but are not that stupid to make video about it and then show his face, (every video is screened  for morons like that) , they have agencies to do that in my opinion this hole video is fake , name one guy that who see choppers looking after his s h i t  will keep rooling his film ??, i would run like a mother F from there.
> and on video (episod 11) he said he spand whole night or so in forest or so,    so u gonna tell me that they destroy his crop  and they waited that night with road block (thats posible)   but next day  they would never never keep road block for 2 nights straight.   unless he kill some cops in between running and making a movie hahahah.


There are plenty of pot videos on line ... if you think it's so stupid why do you watch it?  Stupid is as stupid does ... he probably does use some "poetic license" in making those videos ... so what ... it's for entertainment ... as well ... he wanted to make an interesting video and he did ... 


			
				brouli said:
			
		

> o i almost forgot  at the end of 11 episode "that road block "
> it a god damm acident    look at that flashing lights u got police and on the left   yelow/orange looking light sliding from side to side thats a towing truck every knows that.    so keep ur ** to yourself.


It's probably was an accident.  So what?  He wanted some drama for the film ... it has been done ... and if you don't like my ** don't read my post ... pretty simple concept ... 

P.S





			
				brouli said:
			
		

> im sorry  to call u my Bro , my mistake  i would never cold dumb redneck my bro i apologize for that.


 Here again you show your ignorance ... why am I not surprised?:giggle:



			
				brouli said:
			
		

> and if he so broke thats funny how he can afford to drive there (all that way)
> spend money on some kind of nutrients and destroy his crappy bronko fo video purposes,  take a close look at that accident when he hit a tree.
> 
> 
> Have a nice day


Many can't afford to pay large bills but can invest in something that can relieve their financial situation ... but a concept like that seems to give you problems comprehending as well ... again no surprises ... 

you too ... :ignore:


----------



## Brouli (May 3, 2008)

hahahahahah 


are we don here ????


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (May 3, 2008)

one word - DAMZ


----------



## Mutt (May 3, 2008)

Ease up on the guy. He is a member here. So he didn't get into the details of his grow was for. He posted an intro and shared his hard work with us. He chimed in once or twice when he started releasing them here and did this for our enjoyment. Brouli was just showing the last episode or two. The entire series is actually very good.
Thanks guys. Be chill. :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 3, 2008)

I love watching his vids.  He can have a film-making career if he wanted.

And since I am a girl, I kinda liked his muscles.


----------



## longtimegrower (May 4, 2008)

Yeah nice muscles    aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh yessssss   Wait i didnt mean to say that. I love football how about you guys.


----------



## Brouli (May 4, 2008)

the way the video's were maid is really impresiv and dont get me wrong i give the guy 100% respect for the way videos were made, but he make *** look caind of crazy, couse more people see it and they think everybody who grows its a nut job, thats it but like i said he got my props also for making of that videos.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 4, 2008)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Yeah nice muscles aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh yessssss Wait i didnt mean to say that. I love football how about you guys.


 
:spit:


----------



## weed power (May 4, 2008)

I watched all of these videos (amazing!).

After returning from the start of my outdoor crop I can relate to his hard work. Of course Im skeptical of why he did everything (including harvest) during the day! The only time I work during the day is when Im scouting for an area to grow in. 

Helicopters dont scan for weed at night. Why did he choose the daytime? Better light for filming?? 

He may have had help with the video editing. Im a com sci grad and I can tell this. No one knows it all. I saw a clip of him using Adobe Premiere Pro ($800 USD per license). This app is an industrial standard in the movie industry AND it has a very steep learning curve. If he did his own editing, he could make a killing doing other things! That was top notch! 

None the less, this was a great series. Marketed extremely well and he will sell many DVDs!


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey kids new videos have been posted ... 3 new episodes:hubba:

Prohibition Episode12

Well it's about time ... I was wondering what happen ... probably did that to add to the suspense ... :fid:


----------



## Megatron (Jul 18, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Scary stuff...He should be a little more discreet though.
> 
> I feel the end is near though. Marijuana legalization is more up front and in more peoples mouths than ever before.
> 
> ...



3 terms no more no less


----------



## iiq van condet (Jul 18, 2008)

brurururrururururururrrrrrrr.

run run run please dont mess up with those buds...
please..


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 2, 2008)

Did you guys see the size of some of those buds!!! HUGE


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe you two should take it private, trust me, its the best way.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 2, 2008)

Growing this year Browndirt?

You don't have to answer that...But I hope you are, you are good at it and have the drive required to produce a good crop.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 2, 2008)

OKay, that was bad. ***. 


Wow at all those beautiful buds.
The movie was put together amazingly... 
Actually kept the suspense, and the music was great haha.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 3, 2008)

my kind of guy....

except for one thing....he grew somewhere else s property.. 

when I harvest some of my outdoor.. I did saw helicopters passed over me
I just gave them middle finger.. and move on...  I was on the land where it can not be distrub..


----------

